# Pull in place lining



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone here doing pull in place versus inversion lining? What's the pros and cons of pull in place for residential?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You are talking about a liner like Pipe Patch vs, the Inversion Liner?

They both have their uses...
Pipe Patch is better suited to a spot repair on the line.
Pipe Patch can get you started in the relining biz with a very low overhead in comparison to the inversion relining...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a pipe patch or spot repair. NuFlow is a company that does pull in place. It seems to be more accurate than blowing the liner in since you can pull it back and forth to make sure you're exactly where you want to be. You need two access points to do this, one being a cleanout and the other possibly from the manhole. With inversion, once you blow it in you have no chance of moving it unless it's a short run. I'm looking for the cons to the pull in place type as I'm sure there must be some since it's not too popular where I'm at.


----------



## Plumber Mark (Mar 14, 2014)

I use to work for a company that did Nuflow linings. Seemed like a nice system, you can make the liner what ever length you need, works for doing a spot repair or a whole new line. You can do 4" to 6" transitions, most lines we did where 4" cast iron in the house and then transitioned to 6" clay outside the house. We would run water and float a plastic shopping bag with a rope and catch it at the man hole in the street. We had a tripod with a winch and cable we would set up at he manhole, we used the rope to pull winch cable back to house to main clean out. You would then make up your liner wet in out with the epoxy, taco the linear and take it into the basement to pull in. Takes 2 people one at the house and one guy cranking the winch. Air it up and let it cure, come back and pull the bladder out. I preffered doing linears in cooler temps, allowed more working time with the liner In hot temps and the sun the chemicals would sometimes take off to quick and you would then not be able to pull linear in as once it starts to take off it starts to cure! So longer liners gave you less working time in the heat. They have different epoxys with different cure times, but that maybe why it is not popular in your area. We had one once we tried 3 times before we were able to get it done because chemicals took off and started to cure before we wet out. Also on occasion we would have a hard time getting a bladder pulled back out, but I'm sure they have made advances since then.they also had push rods so you could push the linear in place at times.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks. That was very helpful. 
With my inversion system I've also had the liner start to cure in hot weather. I've gotten around that by keeping the liner in a large trash can with ice and water for long runs until I'm ready to shoot it in. 
On occasion I still come across one where the cal tube is hard to pull out when full of hot water. One time I used my truck to pull it out. Maybe I should look into getting a winch.
Being able to use the manhole and a cleanout for pulling is a plus.
Pull in place seems to give you greater control over blowing the liner in.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keep your resin and hardener on Ice as well...
Also set up a canopy over where you are mixing and wetting out the liner...

We learned a lot on our first shoot...:laughing:

We had an inversion shot part way into the line cook off...
With some fast work and hard pulling we got it back out...

That was years ago we don't make those mistakes any more...:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

S2 & Red,

What inversion system are you using?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Quik Shot.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> S2 & Red,
> 
> What inversion system are you using?


Max Liner...
I'd like to get them to ditch it and go with the LMK Lining System....

Tough convincing them with an already paid for system still making money...
But from what I've heard LMK is "The Cats Azz."


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend what I have. It never worked right from the beginning. It's supposed to pull itself in but I end up having to feed in manually most of the time. I make it work but I'm looking into getting a different system soon.


----------

